# Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?



## pepp-eric (7. November 2005)

Moin Gemeinde,
mich würde interessieren, wer von Euch auch alleine auf die Ostsee mit seinem Belly Boot fährt. 
Grund ist der, dass ich mir schon von allen Seiten anhören muss, nie alleine aufs Wasser gehen zu dürfen. Ist ja irgendwie auch verständlich.
Da ich eher spontan ans Wasser fahre, bin ich nunmal nicht immer mit einem Buddy unterwegs.
Wie regelt Ihr das??
Denkbar wäre doch, dass man sich "unbekannterweise" kurzfristig abspricht und das gleiche Revier befischt.
Grüße


----------



## AndreasG (7. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Ich halte es seit über 10 Jahren so das ich nicht allein mit dem BB starte, auch wenn ich noch so heiß bin. Vor evtl. einsätzenden Krämpfen oder mal einem Leck ist hier keiner gefeit, da macht sich ein 2ter Mitstreiter schon ganz gut. Mit der Zeit wirst du hier auch genügend Leute kennen lernen die auch mal zu einer spontanen Aktion bereit sind, mich zähle ich dazu.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

#6 ...da schliesse ich mich Andreas mal ganz locker an.
Meine Solotouren sind seit ca. zwei Jahren vorbei.
Wenn Du keinen Mitstreiter findest, dann such Plätze auf, an denen
Du mir anderen Bellies rechnen kannst 

DD, WH, DH.....um nur mal drei zu nennen #h


----------



## Lotte (7. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

moin-moin,

ich habe zwar noch keine erfahrungen mit dem bb, aber ich habe hier schon berichte genug berichte gelesen, bei denen ein bbfahrer auf fremde hilfe, bzw. auf die hilfe des mitfahrenden bb gewesen ist!!! also, nie alleine!!!


----------



## wobbler michi (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Ich fahre auch oft alleine mit den BB,da ich mich auch mal um 22 Uhr entscheide das ich um 03 Uhr losfahre.
Wenn Zeit genug ist und Freunde Zeit haben , fahre ich nartürlich mit mehreren los .
Fahre alleine gerne nach DD,WH oder KaHof wegen anderer Boote,BB.
Die Ausrüstung sollte auch bei den Rettungsmitteln ok sein,was hilft mir eine 
super Rolle,Rute,wenn meim Ankerseil von Billy Billig ist und die Weste auch schon lange ohne Tüv ist.
Gruß wobblermichi


----------



## MeFoMan (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Moinsen!

Wie die Jungs schon sagen, am besten NIEMALS alleine aufs Wasser. Aber wenn alle Stricke reißen informiere irgendjemanden (Vermieter oder so) wo du bist und wann du zurück sein willst und was er machen soll, wenn du zum vereinbarten Termin nicht zurück bist (z.B. versuchen, dich auf dem Handy zu erreichen).

C U auf dem Wasser

Markus


----------



## MichaelB (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Moin,

mal abgesehen von dem Sicherheitsaspekt paddelt es sich in Gesellschaft doch auch einfach netter :m 

Ich muß allerdings zugeben, auch schon einmal allein in WH gepaddelt zu sein... #t  mein Rezpect vor dem Meer ließ mich allerdings nah genug am Ufer bleiben, daß ich weit vor dem Fisch blieb #c 

Fazit: auch wenn es noch so juckt - lieber nicht allein, und zur Not umplanen, bzw. einer anderen Angelart frönen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hamsterson (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Ich bin fast immer alleine unterwegs, weil sich bis jetzt kaum jemand gefunden hat, der auch in Kieler-Umgebung belly-boatet. Und 200km zu fahren um in den "BB-Mekkas" zu angeln, habe ich kein Bock. "Nie allein". Wenn ich dem Rat gefolgt hätte, hätte ich in den 5 Jahren keine 2 Hundert Ausfährte, sondern bloss höchstens 10.


----------



## poldy67 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Moni Moni

Ich fahre auch alleine auf die ostsee denn es sehr schwer einen mitfahrer zu finden. da ich auch im Kieler raum angel und sonst woll keiner ist#c muß mann schon aleine fahren.
Aber die sicherheit ist immmmmmer dabei:m .

Gruß Poldy


----------



## platfisch7000 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Ich nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gewitter,Nebel,Strömung,da kann ich von allem ein Liedchen singen!
Und das ausgerechnet denn gerade der Anker am Grund festhängt(mußte schon Seil kappen),man einen Krampf im Bein bekommt und den Flossen verliert,ist natürlich klar!
Das hatte ich so zweimal!
Beim BB-cup vor ein paar Jahren wäre mein Kumpel fast vor meinen Augen ertrunken!Und dort waren 4 Boote und 50 BB-angler in der Nähe

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## Dorschminister (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Bei mir ist es auch immer sehr spontan wenn ich mal mit dem Belly los komme, daher ist es auch immer sehr schwierig einen Buddy zu finden. Es ist schon unheimlich wenn man da alleine draußen ist, aber kann  ein Buddy wirklich helfen wenn man eine Notsituation hat?? Ich meine nicht ein Anker der hängen geblieben ist oder ein Krampf sondern das man aus irgendein Grund untergeht     (grosses Loch im Schlauch ) . Ich bin der Meinung das ein gewisses Risiko nun mal bei der Sache ist . Wenn man bei 4-6 Grad baden geht muss es mächtig schnell gehen das man an Land kommt sonst wird es echt eng. Wie soll ein Buddy da helfen ??#c


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

@Hamsterson & Poldy: Wie wärs denn wenn ihr mal zusammen lostourt?


----------



## Günni1401 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Moin, moin....

Ich hab mir zu Weihnachten ein Belly Boat mit allem drum und drann gewünscht. Hatte vor im nächsten Frühjahr Die Ostsee unsicher zu machen. Wenn ich mir nun all die Antworten auf die Frage "alleine auf die Ostsee" durchlese kommen mir doch arge Zweifel, ob ich als unerfahrener "Jüngling" (19 Jahre) so einfach in See stechen sollte, um mein Glück auf Mefos und Dorsche zu versuchen. Deswegen die Frage an Alle, die ihr scheinbar schon einiges an Erfahrungen gesammelt habt... hätte vielleicht jemand von euch Lust mir im kommenden Frühjahr bei meiner "Bellyboat-Taufe" Gesellschaft zu leisten!? Ich komme aus Hamburg und könnte aufgrund meines sehr angenehmen Zivis auch mal spontan (auch unter der Woche) losfahren.
Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn sich der ein oder andere bei mir melden würde.

Gruß,

Günni1401


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*



			
				Dorschminister schrieb:
			
		

> .... Wie soll ein Buddy da helfen ??#c



im Sommer ausprobiert......300 Meter vom Land den Stöpsel gezogen.....

Kumpel kam angepaddelt.......über seine Schenkel gelegt (nicht lachen......also mit'm Bauch über die "Holme" der V-Tube gezogen.....).
Plattes Belly (im Ernstfall sicher vollkommen unwichtig) und Rute in seinem Rücken verstaut.....und langsam Richtung Ufer gepaddelt (paddeln lassen).

Klar, alles ohne Panik und Stress, weil geplant..... den Ernstfall will ich nicht erleben, aber es ist schon interessant wie das Gefühl ist, wenn die Luft schlagartig aus der Tube zischt......
Enger Watgürtel und Rettungsweste sind übrigens enorm wichtig.......
Das Wasser ist mir nur bis zum Hüftknochen gelaufen....nicht weiter.....


----------



## Dorschminister (10. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

also ohne entsprechende Sicherheitsausrüstung geht gar nichts  @Plattfisch ohne dir nahe treten wollen aber bei aufziehenden Gewitter oder bei drohenden Nebel gehe ich entweder gar nicht ins Wasser oder ich verlasse das Wasser ziemlich schleunigst ( mit Kondensstreifen am Hintern ), meine Flossen kann ich nicht verlieren da sie zusätzlich gesichert sind. Für mich ist der absolute super Gau wenn das Boot versagt. Nicht das hier der falsche Eindruck entsteht, ich bin kein verfechter von " ich geh alleine mit dem Belly los" ganz im gegenteil mit mehreren Leuten macht es viel mehr Spass als alleine aber leider ist es schwierig immer einen Kumpel zu finden wenn es Spontan los geht.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MichaelB (10. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Moin,

@Günni1401: welcome on board :m  bleib mal am Ball hier im Forum, warscheinlich gibt´s ein Treffen zwischen Xmas und Neujahr, da mußte Dein Weihnachtsgeschenk mit Sicherheit nicht allein entjungfern  

@Diggler: fällt mir schwer, jetzt NICHTS zu sagen...  

@Poldi/Hamsterson: wie wäre es denn mal mit einer Paddeltour mal sagen vor Heikendorf? #h  Oder sonst irgendwo "rechts" der Kieler Förde? Ich fahre dort hin genau so lange wie an die anderen Strände in OH...

@Rest: ich denke, daß auch solche Tretts dazu beitragen können, daß die Allein-Paddler mehr Gesellschaft haben :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wobbler michi (10. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Habe von meinen Feldwebel:l  am So. Ausgang bekommen, und fahre zum Sonnenaufgang mit dem BB in WH,DD raus(wenn der Wind so bleibt).
Wer Interesse,Lust,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Frust
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,Zeit hat,und aus dem Bett kommt,kann sogar
ab HH-Nord und alles was Richtung Segeberg kommt mitfahren.
Alle anderen trifft man dann an,oder auf See.
Gruß wobblermichi


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Diggler: fällt mir schwer, jetzt NICHTS zu sagen...



und nu stell Dir mal vor, dass ich das mit Dir zusammen geprobt hätte |supergri 

Da hätten hier aber noch ganz Andere Schwierigkeiten dazu nix zu schreiben |supergri |supergri 

#h


----------



## Medo (10. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

@dd

wozu die ausflüchte??

wir kennen dich doch  !

gruss jörg


----------



## pepp-eric (10. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

@ wobblermichi

bin wahrscheinlich auch in der gegend und werde ggfls. zusteigen.
gehts auf dorsch oder mefo?


----------



## wobbler michi (11. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Würde mich freuen pepp-eric

Zuerst auf Dorsch und zurück etwas dichter am Ufer auf Meerf.
Da ich jetzt nicht mehr so einfach Ausgang bekomme,fahre ich gegen
mittag noch 2-3 Stunden zum Blinkern,aber nicht im Forellenpuff ( WH ).
Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## codfish1961 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Moin Hamsterson, bin BB-Fahrer aus dem Raum Kiel, bislang auch immer alleine Unterwegs, falls Interesse besteht ruf mich mal an  oder maile mir.
MfG
Uwe / Bordesholm
edit by Truttafriend Globalplayer4908@aol.com


Ich hab deine Telefonnummer rausgenommen. Sonst beommst du ab morgen ohne Ende Gewinnspielanrufe und dergleichen.
Ist nur zu deinem Schutz #h
Gruß
Tim


----------



## pohlk (21. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Hey Leute,

bin zwar "noch" kein BB-Angler aber bin schon dabei mir die Ausrüstung zusammenzustellen.
Also zum Thema. Ich würde auch jedem abraten alleine zu fahren.
Wenn man so durch's Board stöbert liest man leider viel zu oft, dass es ab und zu Probleme mit den Belly's gibt.
Und ich möchte der Letzte sein, der noch den Strand vor Augen hat bevor er untergeht.
Aber das schreckt trotzdem nicht ab, die 2. oder 3. Luftkammer, die Schwimmweste oder der 2. Kollege wird's im Ernstfall schon richten! #t?

Und jetzt nochmal kurz 2 andere Sachen.

1.
Ich suche ebenfalls einen BB-Partner. Komme aus Stralsund und das Revier wäre somit Rügen.
Also wer Lust hat und in der Nähe wohnt, bitte melden.

2. Wer kann mir eine Gute (evtl preisgünstige) Schwimmweste empfehlen

Tschüss


----------



## platfisch7000 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Hallo @Pohlk
Zu Deinem 2. Punkt ich würde eine Automatikweste nehmen!
Im Bootshandel erhältlich/Internet Google/oder Ebay Soforkauf(Neu)>>würde ich mal versuchen!Must aber mit ca.80 Euro rechnen!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59736

Plattfisch!


----------



## pohlk (23. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Danke Plattfisch.#6 

Habe aber schon eine andere Weste gefunden
An der Stelle nochmal ein Dankeschön für den Tipp an  Sundeule.
Kannst Dir die ja mal anschauen und mir sagen was Du davon hälst?

http://www.compass24.de/cgi-bin/abnetshop.pl?basket=nufdmhqsxwobxjeqwgsodmimpeiqcxkrafsxemagsauxo&nummernliste=832226


----------



## platfisch7000 (23. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

Boooaaaahhhh!#6 
Der Preis ist sahnemässig!#6 

Ja,die ist doch ok,aber hast ja bestimmt gelesen das ich mehr für die Vollauto.
bin und die kostet wie ich bei Compass sah,nur 10 Euro mehr.
Ich weiß nicht ob die nun TÜV hat (denn wäre ja alles abgesichert)
Bei der Vollauto. Steht nämlich was von serviceplakette!?|kopfkrat 

http://www.compass24.de/cgi-bin/sho...igit&wahl=Sicherheit_Rettungswesten&at=832226

Wie gesagt ,günstig! Ich habe für meine zu DM-Zeiten 189 DM bezahlt!
Ist auch nur ein einfaches (Günstiges) Modell,doch diese Weste hatte ich dieses Jahr zum TÜV und das hat frecherweise 57 Euro gekostet!|uhoh: 
Hätte ich das bloß schon da gewußt.....!!!:c |gr: 

MFG PLattfischer!#h


----------



## pohlk (24. November 2005)

*AW: Wer geht allein mit dem Belly Boot auf die Osee?*

57 € ist aber sehr frech! :r 
Da wäre ich ja mit einem Gesicht, schlimmer wie drei Tage Regenwetter aus dem Laden gegangen.

Aber dafür habe ich mich letzte Woche angesch....en.
Hatte mir bei ebay ein paar Belly-Flossen bestellt, in Frankreich wohlgemerkt, und der Versand sah für mich aus wie 4,95€.
Also zack gekauft und gedacht: " Mensch hast ja ein Schnäppchen gemacht"
Aber denkste, Versand nach Deutschland sind 14,95€.
Im Endeffekt habe ich genauso viel bezahlt, als wenn ich mir die Dinger gleich hier geholt hätte.

Egal aufregen bringt nichts, ist ja meine Schuld.
Dafür bekomme ich wenigstens (hoffentlich |kopfkrat ) eine günstige Weste...


----------

